# MORE Canon Mega-Pixels, 250 of them, but none for you!



## Aglet (Sep 7, 2015)

Well, just trying to play on the other thread here..
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27593.0

But Canon's latest press release goes on about an* APS-H sensor with ~250MP* (19,580 x 12,600 pixels)

www.canon.com/news/2015/sep07e.html

excerpt:
_
When installed in a camera, the newly developed sensor was able to capture images enabling the distinguishing of lettering on the side of an airplane flying at a distance of approximately 18 km from the shooting location.2_

2. Image capture employed a combination of optical and digital zooming while distinguishing of image content was realized through the magnification of an approximately 1/40,000th-sized area of the captured image.

-

I wonder what lens...


----------



## Proscribo (Sep 7, 2015)

Aglet said:


> I wonder what lens...


Could it be 11-24mm? 8)


----------



## Tinky (Sep 7, 2015)

May I be the first to say....

"But who actually needs that kind of resolution?"

Or

"But how is the DR?"

Or

"Ah, but the Sony A7 has 5 axis stabilisation"

Or

"Why isn't this sensor going to be in the SL2? It's all a big bad conspiracy by big bad canon!"

Or..

You get the idea.


----------



## LDS (Sep 7, 2015)

Tinky said:


> "But who actually needs that kind of resolution?"



"Canon is considering the application of this technology in specialized surveillance and crime prevention tools"

8)


----------



## GuyF (Sep 7, 2015)

Don't tell me, diffraction sets in at anything over f0.95.


----------



## Machaon (Sep 7, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Is this Canon's only trick?
> More megapixels?



Ah, Dilbert... Old Faithful.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Sep 7, 2015)

Two news that IMO can be defined good even if one doesn't need 250 MPX:
"advancements as *circuit miniaturization *and enhanced signal-processing technology" (higher efficiency)
"*five frames per second*" (if I'm correct, 5 FPS @ 250MPS = 300 FPS @ 4K: very nice slow motion speed)


----------



## dufflover (Sep 7, 2015)

So finally the super-dooper-enhancing capabilities used in CSI will have merit?


----------



## romanr74 (Sep 7, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Is this Canon's only trick?
> More megapixels?



yes indeed dilbert: 
horrid ergonomics, horrid build quality, horrid af, horrid accessory lineup, horrid menu/ui, horrid lenses (foremost), horrid free software, horrid customer service, horrid ...
only high megapixels. time to jump ship...


----------



## dash2k8 (Sep 7, 2015)

Innovation of any type under any brand is always welcome.

First Canon came out with 4 million ISO. People called it dumb.
Now Canon comes out with 250 megapixels. People call it more names.

I absolutely believe that if Sony introduced something with 250 megapixels, the naysayers would shut up. Or if Sony had something with 4 million ISO, the naysayers would turn into Sony worshipers.


----------



## dash2k8 (Sep 7, 2015)

romanr74 said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Is this Canon's only trick?
> ...



I don't get the hate. If people want to move on to another brand, why can't they do that quietly? Why make a big fuss about it and look like a 3rd grader who didn't get what he wanted for Christmas?


----------



## davidmurray (Sep 7, 2015)

This is a hint at the sensor tech Canon has been developing.

I reckon this is Canon's way of saying: "be prepared to be impressed with the capabilities of the upcoming new versions of the 5D AND 1D cameras."

All good news for the upcoming models.


----------



## romanr74 (Sep 7, 2015)

dash2k8 said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Because they are not convinced by what they do and seek confirmation from others...


----------



## pedro (Sep 7, 2015)

davidmurray said:


> This is a hint at the sensor tech Canon has been developing.
> 
> I reckon this is Canon's way of saying: "be prepared to be impressed with the capabilities of the upcoming new versions of the 5D AND 1D cameras."
> 
> All good news for the upcoming models.



I would like to see the CR3 to your quote. I dare to dream, that you exactly hit the nail... 8) Especially as it says:
Additionally, despite the exceptionally high pixel count, Canon applied its sensor technologies cultivated over many years to realize an architecture adapted for miniaturized pixels that delivers high-sensitivity, low-noise imaging performance.

Hope we gonna see some of this tech in the 5DIV, or is it too late already...?

Well, as it seems, this new tech won't be implemented in upcoming bodies. Too sad... Over at theverge they say: _"Don't expect this to land in your next DSLR or five, then. But the announcement is a sign that sensor technology will continue to improve; Canon announced a 120-megapixel APS-H sensor back in 2010, when this year's 50-megapixel EOS 5DS would have been unthinkable."_


----------



## lol (Sep 7, 2015)

Finally, something getting interesting for oversampling. The mindset you should use is that not every single pixel has to look perfect out of the sensor. It's what you do with them afterwards. This level of pixel density isn't even that high, since it has been available in compact cameras for many years. The only difference is they decided to scale it up to a bigger area.

An APS-C version of this (7Dx maybe?) would be sweet.


----------



## m (Sep 7, 2015)

I think they are overshooting a little.

Some competitor please make a big splash in some other buzzwordy marketing area to get them back on track.


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 7, 2015)

Well I don't care for 250MP

But this does mean they've improved their process accuracy to the point they can make this. So with finer resolution there's a whole heap of things they can do. One thing I want them to do:

On sensor pixel binning inline with the Bayer matrix.

So I can have 50MP high resolution decent ISO, and 12.5MP stupendous ISO.

Effectively A7R and A7s in one.


----------



## davidmurray (Sep 7, 2015)

pedro said:


> Hope we gonna see some of this tech in the 5DIV, or is it too late already...?
> 
> Well, as it seems, this new tech won't be implemented in upcoming bodies. Too sad... Over at theverge they say: _"Don't expect this to land in your next DSLR or five, then. But the announcement is a sign that sensor technology will continue to improve; Canon announced a 120-megapixel APS-H sensor back in 2010, when this year's 50-megapixel EOS 5DS would have been unthinkable."_



I think the more interesting things relating to this announcement are:
+ the readout speed of that sensor,
+ it's evidence on the direction Canon has been investing research,
+ they've got at least a working prototype
+ this tells me my investment in Canon glass was a good investment because future Canon bodies are likely to take full advantage of the new resolution/sharpness/contrast of the latest lenses, and
+ I think there is a reason why Canon photography gear produces good images - Canon understands the art of creating good photographs.

Also, over the years Canon and Nikon have continually leapfrogged each other. The real winners in the long run are those who stay loyal to the brand they chose to invest in rather than repeatedly buying all new gear with each new novelty one or more of the camera manufacturers make.

I think the real value in Canon gear is in the glass and the ease of use and the ergonomics. All the rest are under-the-hood technical capabilities that are already very good and are still improving with each new model.

I like my camera and I think I made the right investment choice when I chose Canon over Nikon - I'm so looking forward to getting the new EF 35 1.4.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 7, 2015)

am I the only one thats seeing this

"Canon applied its sensor technologies cultivated over many years to realize an architecture adapted for miniaturized pixels that delivers high-sensitivity, low-noise imaging performance"

and getting very excited?


----------



## DonkeyKong (Sep 7, 2015)

romanr74 said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Is this Canon's only trick?
> ...



Why so much hate... Canon like all other technology firms have research on many different fronts, and they have succeeded in producing a sensor with this capability, and its just normal to announce such accomplishment. Haters hate everything, I bet you, they must be Nikon and Sony users. The camera systems they offer are great, thats why Canon has also got to shape up, but many people thought they rest on their marketing to provide 5DS magic in order to change their lip-tone on sensor development. 

What these people don't seem to know is that originally Canon has much bigger problem when their 3rd generation pro-models were beaten soundly by Nikon D3. Its not just the sensor, the ISO flexibility, and their Autofocus. Canon was beaten badly despite a good upgrade to 1D Mark II. 

However, as many like to make fun out of them, they got back, starting with 1D Mark IV, and 1DX. The sensor superiority that Nikon enjoys, no longer lead by such a large margin, its now, pretty close, Canon even takes the lead in daytime autofocus, and recently even rework the mechanism to hold the 50 megapixels sensor by isolating vibration, in which Nikon D800 did not do initially. All that means they are moving in the right direction. 

The 5DS has higher DXO score than 1DX, probably means that if the pixels were reduced to 1DX territory, the quality will even be better than 1DX. Although 5DS was megapixel crazy in which users will employ this camera to shoot using the old 5D Mark II technique, its never aimed at Nikon D800, but rather the medium format field. 

This is a clever approach, Nikon should have strech the pixels to medium format territory in their D800, but surprisingly, they didn't, and now they miss the opportunity to put a all around portable system in medium format field. I think even the 5DS is actually a 5D Mark II (50 MP), is still way better than most of medium format systems, because 5DS will give them flexibility to get medium format resolution on the go. 

Nikon miss out big time, and now before Canon September event, in which their 1DX Mark II is rumored to appear, this sensor tech announcement will provide extra assurance to Canon shooters, that their sensor developments did not hit any roadblocks. If I guess correctly, Canon may close the sensor deficiency gap further, which is not exactly that much right now as compared to Nikon D4s, or they may even take the lead. 

If my forecast are correct, those haters who have been advocating people to switch may ending up switching themselves, since EOS systems are the most comprehensive already, Canon seems to want to elevate further.


----------



## DonkeyKong (Sep 7, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Back in 2010, there was this little beauty:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=109.0
> 
> ...



Truly understand your reasoning logic, but when Nikon D3 appears, it seems game over for Canon, but look at what Canon has done to close the gap. Autofocus system completely reworked, sensor improvement, and an arsenal of pro-L-Series Lens covering a wide spectrum, even External Speedlite has improved, especially with their 600EX series. 

There are indeed some disappointments especially on 7D Mark II, but overall, their pro-bodies seems to be holding up, and if the company is not serious, why are they bothering to show the world what their imaging capability can deliver in the future. Its clear they have something up their sleeves. The 1DX and 5DS may well be their current technological end of this generation of sensor. The future systems may employ a much improved tech especially on their sensor front. We all just wish to have it as soon as possible, and I believe they are coming soon, starting with their next 1D.


----------



## TeT (Sep 7, 2015)

LDS said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > "But who actually needs that kind of resolution?"
> ...



Apparently Big Brother is Watching.... with a Canon.


----------



## TeT (Sep 7, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Back in 2010, there was this little beauty:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=109.0
> 
> ...



the 120 nor the 250 will ever see a camera that anyone in this forum will hold, unless they work for NASA or NSA.. it is more than just a headline... it indicates significant technological advances.

in the meantime, watch your p's & q's because they can see you....


----------



## Etienne (Sep 7, 2015)

No matter what camera that Canon, Nikon, or Sony puts out, it's always going to be behind my hopes for a new camera because I, like everyone else, have some set of ideals in a new camera that is not shared with everyone else, and of course I want to get huge value for my money. But that's not the real world.
I bought the 5DII when it came out, the 5D3, and lots of different lenses over the years. Not one of these things were perfect, or exactly what I want. But by and large they've all been really good purchases that on balance were the best solutions available for my needs, and they delivered really good results.
When the 5D IV hits the shelf, I will probably feel some disappointment. Then I'll look around at what other manufacturers offer, I'll weigh the pros and cons, like I've done before, and in all likelihood, Canon will still be offering the best value for my needs. 
The big question for me is if, when, Sony offers some version of the A7 and lenses that makes a compelling case to switch. I'm not seeing that yet, but as I get older, size and weight is becoming more important.


----------



## Diko (Sep 7, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Back in 2010, there was this little beauty:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=109.0
> 
> ...



Truth been told there, indeed. But I am quite positive about this announcement.

- 5 years ago Canon revealed its *120 MP*x.
- Last year we had *DAF *(*D*ual Pixel CMOS *AF*)
- Now we have 50 MPx DLRs.

All that while Canon is developing the new improved internal workflow. 

It took almost 5 years to implement Proof Of Concept technologies with the usage of the old process.

Let us see now and wish that we will see the fruits of the new processes and this new *250 MP*x in the next generation (*1D* Mark *III *& *5D *Mark *V*) that is to come in 3 or 4 years at most.


----------



## pedro (Sep 7, 2015)

davidmurray said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Hope we gonna see some of this tech in the 5DIV, or is it too late already...?
> ...



I won't change to the dark side, though...;-) I could imagine that some of the new sensor tech partly would appear in the 1DX2 and whatever might trickle down could appear either in a 5DV (or 6DII???)


----------



## JBSF (Sep 7, 2015)

Just curious. Why would Canon test this technology on an APS-H size sensor?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 7, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Back in 2010, there was this little beauty:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=109.0
> 
> ...


Speculation:
1) I would imagine that the APS-H R&D feeds into the powershot line. Manufacturing pixel scale is similar. (The 120MP = 2micron pixels, which is same as some powershot models)
2) These APS-H sensors can be used to test optical elements and materials for APS-C and covering most of full frame, barring the most extreme corners regions. 

So perhaps the R&D has a dual payback.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 7, 2015)

I suspect that the next 1DX will be pretty darn exciting.

Canon has something up their sleeves.


----------



## siegsAR (Sep 7, 2015)

tomscott said:


> am I the only one thats seeing this
> 
> "Canon applied its sensor technologies cultivated over many years to realize an architecture adapted for miniaturized pixels that delivers high-sensitivity, low-noise imaging performance"
> 
> and getting very excited?



You're not alone Tom.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 7, 2015)

Aglet said:


> Well, just trying to play on the other thread here..
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27593.0
> 
> But Canon's latest press release goes on about an* APS-H sensor with ~250MP* (19,580 x 12,600 pixels)
> ...


obviously with the kit lens


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 7, 2015)

I am going w/ the positive. Lots of development, see what can make it into a DSLR or C body.

As signal noise gets lower through whatever means (materials, engineering, etc) is there a cross over point where as some else mentioned the over sampling provides a better data stream than larger pixels for DR/Low light?


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 7, 2015)

It is funny to see that Canon always (like back in 2010) takes an APS-*H* sized sensor as experimental vehicle though they've killed that size with the end of production of the 1DIV. 

About the pixel count:
Okay 250, and now?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2015)

R&D can result in a better understanding of what it takes to build a new camera 5 or 10 years from now. You did not see the super computer that reads out the image at 5 FPS, because the technology breakthrough was the ability of the sensor to transfer data that fast. Canon has to depend on others for faster processors at low power levels, so that alone prevents dropping the sensor into a current camera. 

Undoubtedly, we are and will see patents for the many new processes required to make it work. Every week, there are dozens of Canon patents published. About 1/2 of them are for printers, some are for life sciences, about 1/3 are for video and still cameras. We only see about 1 in 250 that seem to point towards a new product, most of them are for internal workings that taken alone don't tell us what might be coming.

If I had time, I'd sort thru them all, but I don't.


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 7, 2015)

What lens is connected to the camera? Seems black with a red ring, maybe EF 200mm f/2.8


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 7, 2015)

Antono Refa said:


> What lens is connected to the camera? Seems black with a red ring, maybe EF 200mm f/2.8



It says under the picture, it is a 35mm f1.4L.


----------



## Tinky (Sep 7, 2015)

LDS said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > "But who actually needs that kind of resolution?"
> ...



I was being facetious / ironic. 

My intent was to mock those people that will always moan no matter what Canon does. I thought the A7 & the SL2 bits might have been the bit that gave it away...

It is of course very good news for those who believe in trickle down...


----------



## Tinky (Sep 7, 2015)

JBSF said:


> Just curious. Why would Canon test this technology on an APS-H size sensor?



Is it

A) Because it's actually an APS-HDTV sensor, not the made up APS-H format: they are going after the 70mm widescreen movie market

B) Because Canon don't see so called full frame as the be all and end all? They leave that to 5D owners.

C) Because the 1D line is going to diverge again. This chip is for the 1DV. The 1DXs gets 19MP but a stop more DR.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 7, 2015)

A few years ago Canon showcased some future design concepts, one was a very high resolution sensor based camera that could resolve sub diffraction. The point was that they thought one approach would be to use very high resolution as a way of capturing the scene, then you can crop to ridiculous extents and still have good quality images, kind of like a Lytros for focal length, shoot the scene and choose the focal length later. 

One thing is certain, R&D won't stop in the imaging field now, the DSLR market is one tiny tip of a massive iceberg.


----------



## LDS (Sep 7, 2015)

Tinky said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > Tinky said:
> ...



I know... it's just that sometimes there's an imaging world far beyond the "artistic photographer" one. Sometimes, there are lots of sales (and money) in gear aimed at specialized imaging tasks you don't see on web image galleries not at your local art gallery...


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 7, 2015)

Tinky said:


> JBSF said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious. Why would Canon test this technology on an APS-H size sensor?
> ...



A) No, because they list the size _"APS-H-size (approx. 29.2 x 20.2 mm)"_

B) They probably see 135 format as the be all and end all of the enthusiast and pro photographer market, not least because all their high end lenses are specifically made for it. How much they believe the photography market will be their future revenue earner, and what percentage of that income, who knows.

C) No, that sensor is ten to fifteen years away from being put in a production camera, if then. As Mt Spokane says it will be tethered and require power and processing capabilities not available in the size and cost needed to fit inside a small room at this point.

I hated the APS-H sensor size, no ultrawides, I suppose we have the 11-24 now, but we can use that on FF too.......

Buy Tinky, keep stirring that pot, you are good at it ;D


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 7, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Is this Canon's only trick?
> More megapixels?



No, absolutely not. Remember that Canon is a for-profit business: even if they had super alien technology for 24-stop DR with noise almost non-existent, it's still expensive to retool, and that would raise prices, take money away from other aspects of the camera, or cut into profits. As we've seen with the Sony A7 models, they work well in certain areas (and getting better). But build quality and ergonomics are not yet getting glowing reviews, and Sony's lens and accessory line is still no match for Canon or Nikon. And Sony's support is still, according to the reports I've seen, pretty bad.

Companies have a finite amount of money for R&D, retooling and support. If they pour it all into sensor design and production, it will take away from other aspects of the camera. It's just basic business economics.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 7, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Is this Canon's only trick?
> ...



I'd word that a bit stronger, Sony's lens and accessory line is a pathetic shadow of the big two, and their answer is to get third parties to build lens adapters that "perform faster than on native cameras" apart from all the times they don't and as evidenced quite clearly on a multitude of videos.

Maybe Sony has it fundamentally wrong. Maybe bodies are a dead end and the money is in the lenses and accessories, lets face it the bodies are mature tech at this point and few people are buying every new model on release because we are looking at incremental increases in performance and the price isn't going down. I am still shooting 1Ds MkIII's because for me Canon haven't brought out a better alternative yet, but I have been happy to throw down thousands at the 16-35 f4 IS, the 11-24 f4, the 35 f2 IS, the TS-E17, the 100L Macro, four 600EX-RT's etc since getting those old bodies.

To be honest the improvements in software and lenses have done more for my IQ than a new sensor.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 7, 2015)

Busted Knuckles said:


> I am going w/ the positive. Lots of development, see what can make it into a DSLR or C body.
> 
> As signal noise gets lower through whatever means (materials, engineering, etc) is there a cross over point where as some else mentioned the over sampling provides a better data stream than larger pixels for DR/Low light?



The oversampling, in a case like this with ~1.4 micron sensels, would be able to provide very good color resolution if you mash 4 (RGGB) into one full-color sampled pixel with ~ 62MP total output.

The DR measurement would benefit from a reduced noise floor in a similar way as those grouped sensels would average out the baseline noise to improve DR by ~ 1 stop.
BUT - those tiny sensels would also need to have a pretty good full-well-count to provide the numerator to the averaging-reduced-denominator since DR is a ratio of maximum measureable light to minimum resolveable light(vs noise)

If those tiny sensels work as well as the ones in a recent Panasonic compact camera reviewed on DxOmark:

_www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Panasonic-Lumix-DMC-ZS50-sensor-review-Few-pixels-equals-better-dynamics/Measurements-Good-but-behind-best-in-class_

... which provide ~11 stops worth of DR..

Then the 4-sensel binning would provide ~ 12 stops of DR at 62MP and 13 stops of DR at ~15MP may be acheived with 16-sensel binning.

If the hardware was up to the task (no fixed pattern noise), then yes, such a high rez sensor could provide some interesting options trading resolution for DR. Could probably still maintain base ISO at 100 as well but it would be challenging to have a good performance at higher ISO as the intrinsic system noise would become a larger proportion of the signal.
Always tradeoffs.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 7, 2015)

I can't believe there are EEYORES in this thread... 

I find this interesting, not because of the sensor itself - but the fact that canon created a large sized sensor with 1.5um pixel pitch.

that means one of two things, they've improved the accuracy of the 180nm line - or they've now prototyped high density sensors using a new line.

unfortunately, the whitepapers for the 120MP or probably this sensor will never reach the light of day. however, even for the 50Mp sensor, canon was already experimenting with large sensors with the 180nm line.

so while this sensor means probably nothing to the ILC world, it's fascinating that canon has probably taken a geometry leap as far as sensor architecture, most likely down to between 120 to 90nm.

now before people cry about that.. keep in mind the 36MP sensor in the D800/D810 only uses 180nm geometry.

also .. why APS-H? it's the largest sensor canon can make using steppers and a single pass / no stitch process.


----------



## Botts (Sep 7, 2015)

Aglet said:


> excerpt:
> _
> When installed in a camera, the newly developed sensor was able to capture images enabling the distinguishing of lettering on the side of an airplane flying at a distance of approximately 18 km from the shooting location.2_
> 
> ...



If Canon is publishing this, you wonder how crazy the sensor and lens packages are on NRO birds.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 8, 2015)

I'd suspect that a APS-H sensor was selected because using a larger sensor can not be done in one pass due to lithography limitations. 

The production systems may be able to do it in one pass, but R&D folks have to get the most bang for their buck, and live with the hand me down tools currently available to them. At least, that's how it was for my lab. I could not touch production tools, they ran 24 X 7 churning out production parts.


----------



## HighLowISO (Sep 8, 2015)

This is abviously awesome technology for people who understand technology. 
Just because some don't have the vison or creativity to see how this might be used in the real world does not mean anything. So maybe it won't be part of camera aimed at photography, if it's not for you just move on.

I'm sure Canon gave up reading this forum long ago, but hats off to them for another big score!


----------



## jrista (Sep 8, 2015)

Aglet said:


> Busted Knuckles said:
> 
> 
> > I am going w/ the positive. Lots of development, see what can make it into a DSLR or C body.
> ...



I think such a camera would be awesome. With the binning, readout rate should increase as well, which would make for an extremely versatile DSLR.

Sadly, this does not seem to be within Canon's repertoire. I could see Nikon making something like that, though.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 8, 2015)

jrista said:


> Sadly, this does not seem to be within Canon's repertoire. I could see Nikon making something like that, though.



Not unless Sony make the sensors for them, and even then only a year after Sony release their version.


----------



## gsealy (Sep 8, 2015)

This kind of resolution can be used in automated quality control. The camera takes high resolution photos of parts, for example, and that data is fed into software, which does the analysis.


----------



## RGF (Sep 8, 2015)

Could APS-H be making a comeback?

Just think if this was full frame - 1.3 x 1.3 = 1.7 or 400+ MP


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 8, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, this does not seem to be within Canon's repertoire. I could see Nikon making something like that, though.
> ...


After a year without Sony sensor pdaf goodies. Looks like, this thread is also going to be DR'ed. With all those Sony inventions (stacked, bsi and exmorr), their advantage is low iso DR. Everything else, they are same as Canon. Sony is doing more in terms of on sensor pdaf. Canon is doing their own on sensor pdaf in terms of hybrid sensor and duel pixel.
Bill Claff measures actual dynamic range (photographic dynamic range). He confirmed that ML duel iso gives more than 11 stops of PDR which is same as Exmor (d750). One needs to figure out how to use ML instead of complaining about DR in every thread. Simple ML hack with Canon sensor can match Exmor DR without all those inventions. Not sure why Canon just implement duel iso in their firmware?


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 8, 2015)

ritholtz said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



Check my history dude, I have never worried about Canon DR and never will. When I get more I will use it but until then I will apply my skill, experience, and knowledge to get shots like this.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27593.msg545205#msg545205

With a follow up here 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27593.msg545446#msg545446


----------



## DavidA (Sep 8, 2015)

I was at the US Open Tennis matches over the weekend. I was walking around late evening Monday and saw a guy with a strange box attached to a Canon EF 500mm. As I look at the image Canon Rumors posted with the Canon announcement, I realized that the rig I saw must have been a test camera in similar setup. My thought is that it may have been the 1dx II rather than a test camera with the 250mpx sensor. I was hurrying to get back to a match and wish I had tried to engage the guy in a conversation. If he had access to a test camera, I am sure he knew how to keep his mouth shut and wouldn't have disclosed anything useful. 







Aglet said:


> Well, just trying to play on the other thread here..
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27593.0
> 
> But Canon's latest press release goes on about an* APS-H sensor with ~250MP* (19,580 x 12,600 pixels)
> ...


----------



## emko (Sep 8, 2015)

ritholtz said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...


 
It sounds like you never used duel iso with ML or you don't understand how it works. So we get lower resolution to get DR that is Exmor? when Exmor has 42mp ?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 8, 2015)

romanr74 said:


> dash2k8 said:
> 
> 
> > romanr74 said:
> ...



Don't be ridiculous. If anything it's those who can't handle hearing that their camera is not this best at this or that given thing who seem to need confirmation of their choice.

It's because they'd rather not have to move on and get the company to wake up before they do move on so they don't have to.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 8, 2015)

pedro said:


> davidmurray said:
> 
> 
> > This is a hint at the sensor tech Canon has been developing.
> ...



One problem is not a single apparent bit of that 2010 tech has appeared in any DSLR they have since released.
That one seemed to use on chip parallel ADC and so on but nothing remotely like that gets produced for their actual cameras.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 8, 2015)

Hmm so should I got for the version with or without the AA filter....


----------



## coldsweat (Sep 8, 2015)

Tinky said:


> Is it
> 
> A) Because it's actually an APS-HDTV sensor, not the made up APS-H format: they are going after the 70mm widescreen movie market
> 
> ...



Love it!


----------



## Tinky (Sep 8, 2015)

coldsweat said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > Is it
> ...



The laugh is that I was has having a laugh, but with todays news I fear I might have inadvertantly hit the nail squarely on the head.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 8, 2015)

No doubt they'll use this monster sensor with their new super hi-res printing system. As long as there's a direct print button, I'll take two.


----------

